# [erreur]qt-3.3.0-r1 erreur

## Nidel

Bonjour,

j'ai une erreur a chaque fois que je veut installer kde, a la compilation de qt-3.3.0-r1 apres quelques temps j'ai une allerte avec ce message:

```
{entrée standard}: Messages de l'assembleur:

{entrée standard}:8478: AVERTISSEMENT:fin du fichier n'est pas à la fin de la ligne; nouvelle ligne insérée

{entrée standard}:9020: ERREUR: suffixe ou opérande invalide pour « mov »

g++: Erreur internal error: Processus arrêté (programme cc1plus)

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies.

Consulter <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour les instructions.

make[3]: *** [.obj/release-shared-mt/form.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make: *** [sub-tools] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 87, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Si quelqu'un à une idée du probleme.

Pour info j'ai fait un : emerge -k kdebase kde-i18n

Merci d'avance

----------

## theturtle123

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134984

peut être que ça pourra t'aider... ?

```
emerge -uD world
```

 peut être que tu as des libs dépendantes pas à jour ?

ou tente de unmerge kde, qt qui pourraient être installés avec d'autres versions heuuu des trucs comme ça   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nidel

j'ai rajouter ipv6 dans USE un emerge -uD world ça a mis à jour 2-3trucs

et tjrs une erreur 

```

__alloc_pages: 0-order allocattion failed (gfp=0xf0/0)

__alloc_pages: 0-order allocattion failed (gfp=0x1d2/0)

VM: killing proccess cc1plus

g++: Erreur internal error: Processus arrêté (programme cc1plus)

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies.

Consulter <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour les instructions.

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared-mt/qworkspace.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make: *** [sub-src] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 85, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## theturtle123

ipv6 n'a rien à voir avec kde c'est juste un protocole réseau 

tente :

```
emerge sync

emerge unmerge kde

emerge kde
```

ou encore :

```
emerge unmerge gcc

emerge gcc
```

(pour le dernier à faire si t'as 3h à perdre   :Twisted Evil:  )

t'es en quoi au fait ?

stable instable ?

----------

## Nidel

j'a rien encore ,mon install est(etait) toute fraiche.

j'ai juste voulu emerge kdebase et arriver au qt j'ai cette erreur

j'ai kernel gentoo2.6.3-r1

j'ai meme pas encore kde d'installer :p

emerge sync deja fait.

----------

## theturtle123

ha ok désolé j'avais pas compris que c'était une install fraiche...

autant pour moi

je sais pas alors...

t'es pas en instable et qt serait un build miteux buggé ?

----------

## Nidel

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> t'es pas en instable et qt serait un build miteux buggé ?

 

que veut tu dire par instable? j'ai suivi la procédure d'installation classic juste que j'a choisi le noyau gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3-r1

mais ce noyau je les deja sur un autre pc et pas de problémes.

pour qt je ne ces pas.

----------

## theturtle123

par instable je voulais dire que tu serais en branche de développement pour les softs

ça veut dire que tu aurais mis 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

dans ton make.conf mais apparement ce n'est pas le cas sinon tu serais au courant je pense   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nidel

non j'ai pas ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" :p

bon le probléme persiste tjrs, je ne c'est pas de quoi cela provient

tt pis je vais essayer gnome   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## theturtle123

t'as bien raison !

[troll] kde sucks ! essaye donc fluxbox [/troll]

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nidel

ouai fluxbox meme,qand j'ai etait faire un tour sur son site j'etais   :Shocked:  mais ça a lair compliquer :p:p

----------

## yoyo

Ton message d'erreur est incomplet/insuffisant pour que l'on puisse t'aider.

Peux-tu poster ce qu'il y a au dessus ???

----------

## theturtle123

 *Nidel wrote:*   

> ouai fluxbox meme,qand j'ai etait faire un tour sur son site j'etais   mais ça a lair compliquer :p:p

 

meuh  non c'est pas compliqué du tout !

2 3 fichiers de config à éditer et ça rouuule pour des millénaires 

 :Twisted Evil: 

si tu as un tout petit peu de courage teste le et tu m'en diras des nouvelles   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nidel

sa?

```
In file included from 3rdparty/opentype/ftxopentype.c:6:

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c: Dans la fonction « TT_GSUB_Query_Scripts »:

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c:4017: attention : dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c: Dans la fonction « TT_GSUB_Query_Languages »:

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c:4060: attention : dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c: Dans la fonction « TT_GSUB_Query_Features »:

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c:4127: attention : dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

3rdparty/opentype/ftxgsub.c:4134: attention : dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp: Dans la fonction « void qt_init_internal(int*,

   char**, Display*, long unsigned int, long unsigned int) »:

kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp:2089: attention : `XEventClass*ev_class' might be

   used uninitialized in this function

__alloc_pages: 0-order allocattion failed (gfp=0xf0/0) 

__alloc_pages: 0-order allocattion failed (gfp=0x1d2/0) 

VM: killing proccess cc1plus

g++: Erreur internal error: Processus arrêté (programme cc1plus)

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies.

Consulter <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour les instructions.

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared-mt/qworkspace.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make: *** [sub-src] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 85, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## Nidel

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

>  *Nidel wrote:*   ouai fluxbox meme,qand j'ai etait faire un tour sur son site j'etais   mais ça a lair compliquer :p:p 
> 
> meuh  non c'est pas compliqué du tout !
> 
> 2 3 fichiers de config à éditer et ça rouuule pour des millénaires 
> ...

 

ok je regarde la doc,mais pour mon probléme de qt sa tien tjrs   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Pour flux, tu peux emerger fluxconf : il installe fluxbare qui est un petit utilitaire graphique qui permet de générer des fichiers de conf : menu, keys et init (je crois).

Pour qt, peux-tu poster le résultat de "emerge info" et de "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?

----------

## theturtle123

"de l'art et la manière de détourner les gens vers fluxbox en douceur"

----------

## Nidel

emerge info :

```
Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2-r5 , glibc-2.3.2-r9 , 2.6.3-gentoo-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi rsync://ftp.rhnet.is"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X alsa apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dvd dvdr encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mpeg msn ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline scanner sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype usb x86 xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1665.603

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3276.80
```

----------

## yoyo

AMHA, tes CFLAGS sont trop agressifs.

Tu sais à quoi ils correspondent ??

Tu les as trouvés où ??

----------

## Nidel

la

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags

----------

## yoyo

Re-essaie avec des flags plus simples, comme ceux là.

AMHA, ce sont eux qui sont responsables de l'erreur.

PS : si tu veux des flags un peu plus optimisés, fais une recherche sur le forum  french, c'est un sujet-troll qui revient souvent ...

----------

## Nidel

Ok merci , j'en est retirer mais fluxbox ça me plait j'pense essayer kde plutard :p:p , merci pour l'aide

----------

## theturtle123

et un converti, un   :Laughing: 

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> [troll] kde sucks ! essaye donc fluxbox [/troll

 

pourquoi tant de haine ?

----------

## theturtle123

 *navidson wrote:*   

> pourquoi tant de haine ?

 

meuh non c'est pas de la haine   :Rolling Eyes: 

j'ai rien contre les kde-users, juste de la haine envers kde  :Laughing: 

d'ailleurs j'avais bien mis l'avertissement pour les lecteurs pouvant être choqués par tant de violence verbale... il fallait t'arrêter dès que tu avais lu [troll]   :Twisted Evil: 

il faudrait d'ailleur soumettre un nouveau champs aux codeurs du forum [troll][/troll] qui mettrait le message en crypté avec une croix violette en bas à gauche de l'écran   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebweb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> g++: Erreur internal error: Processus arrêté (programme cc1plus)
> 
> SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies.
> ...

 

Comment tu fait pour avoir les erreurs en fançais ??

----------

## theturtle123

avec ce thread là non ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118061

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai rien contre les kde-users, juste de la haine envers kde 

 

moi aussi JE TAIME  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## theturtle123

c'était toujours dans le troll hein   :Confused: 

ça serait dommage d'avoir de la haine envers un truc aussi futile que un wm...

gâchis d'énergie   :Twisted Evil: 

c'était juste de la provoc

et MOI AUSSI JE T AIME   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## navidson

moi daccord   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:  troll   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:  dehors  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

